# VW Build



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I collected the car last weekend and, having not seen it in the flesh, i was very pleased with what I'd bought.

It's a MK2 golf with 9'' ADC motor fitted, battery tray up front and one sunk into the rear where the fuel tank was. It needs a reasonable amount of attention but is a greater starter project for my first EV.

The lights, etc run from a dedicated 12V battery (missing) and all the wiring is there so it should just be a matter of sticking the battery in.

The brakes run off a modified VW central locking vacuum pump which will need upgrading with something better.

The interior is in good order.

I intend to use a Open Revolt and battery pack of 120V 100/110 Ah...I think. I'd love to use lithium but initial outlay procludes this as we're buying a new home and expecting a new baby in May!!

I'm chuffed with the car. It cost £750. The trailer cost £45 to rent and diesel to pick it up was about £40. I'm hoping to get her back on the road for under £2000.


----------



## fintan (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering how your getting on with your conversion? I'm contemplating starting one myself but still just checking out what others are up to.

Cheers,

Fin


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Fin,

My Open Revolt controller, programmed for Hall Effect 'throttle' has been dispateched and is somewhere in the San Fran area. Hopefully it will find its way to me in the next week.

The charger is ordered and is being manufactured as we speak. I'm going for a 144V pack.

The batteries is where the greatest effort has been exerted. After much thought and consideration I decided upon 144V 60Ah of Sinoploy cells. I found a very useful person in Skooler, on here, and he offered great advice over a prolonged period. In the end though, due to a logistical problem of my own making (!), I have decided to go with cheap lead to get me going. If they last two years then great. I'll then reconsider my options.

The Sinopoly cells would have offered a nice simple install and would work out cheaper in the long run but...

I'll have a job to fit in the 12 lead batteries and the extra weight will cause me problems as the lithium would have been about 1/3 of the weight.

I found a secondhand, but unused, vacuum pump kit on eBay which was a bargain. I've gathered fuses, ammeter, shunt, voltmeter and a hair dryer (for in cab heating) and am ready to start assembling...just need to move house and have a baby!! Ah, and found a good source for EV200 contactors so am going with two of those...one for main and one for precharge. I'll need another to switch the hair dryer on and off too but I'll get the car going and street legal before worrying about heating.

What are you considering building?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

The controller kit arrived today!!! I went for the Open Revolt as originally planned. Paul has been great with advice in the early stages which continued through until delivery, a pleasure to deal with.

Having decided on lead I now need to choose something suitable. I'd like 12 off 12V Trojans and have seen some priced reasonably.

Once we've moved house I'll order the batteries and the charger should arrive at a similar car.

I laughed with a guy at work today who has just bought a VW Golf Mk4 GTi. We were calculating his running costs and specifically his fuel costs. The GTi does about 20 mpg so he's swapped cars with hsi wife as she does fewer miles each week. The sooner I can get the Mk2 on the road the better. I'll use the electric bike until then.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

The main build thread is here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/vw-golf-mk2-voltswagon-68852.html

I won't be updating this blog so please follow the above link to the main build thread...cheers, Adam


----------

